# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή >  Τροφοδοτικο PLAYSTATION 2

## takisegio

δεν εχω καθολου εξοδο-τα 110V φτανουν μεχρι την εισοδο του Μ/Τ και μετα τιποταακομη και με τον Μ/Τ στον αερα.επισης εχει ενα εξαρτημα το nec 2561στο οποιο εχω εισοδο 107V αλλα τιποτα στην εξοδο.τι λετε επισκευαζεται :Crying: ?

----------


## andrewsweet4

??? 110volt?????? αμερικη ειμαστε?????

----------


## Thanos10

Ειναι παλμοτροφοδοτικο και δουλευει απο 100ν μεχρι 240ν με εξοδο 8,5ν.

----------


## takisegio

εχει δικιο ο Θανος αλλα εξοδο εχει λογικα 12V ,δεν βρισκω ουτε σχηματικο

----------


## thelegr

Αυτο που βρηκα απο αλλο φορουμ αναφερεται ως το τροφοδωτικο του PS2.... Ελπιζω να βοηθησει

----------


## thelegr

απ οτι διαβασα το NEC αυτο ειναι ενα optocoupler αλλα μαλλον χρησιμοποιηται για τον ιδιο λογο που χρησιμοποιειται και το ET1104 στο σχεδιο που ποσταρα.... λογικα καποιο πιν του θα εχει μια μικρη εισοδο της ταξεως των 3~5v και γενικως καπου εκει.... εκτως αν κανει το switching που τοτε δεν ξερω τι θα αναγνωρισει το βολτομετρο (φενεται οτι δεν εχω ασχολιθει με smps :Blushing: )

----------


## thelegr

αν θες πες κι αλλα ολοκληρωμενα που εχει μπας και βρουμε καποιο παρεμφερη σχεδιο η ακομα και το ιδιο

----------


## takisegio

κατι κανει -ευχαριστω μονο που δεν αναφερει τασεις-τελοσ παντων φαινεται να φταιει ο Μ/Τ ,οποτε η λυση ειναι ενα τροφοδοτικο 12V 3-4A.Οποιος γνωριζει κατι αλλο ας βοηθησει.....

ολκληρωμενα FMB 26L, FA5515, K2700

O M/T γραφει Ν-ΤΟΙ-306 CHINA H J12 XK(ΤΟΥ εδωσα ταση εισοδου 110V eεξοδο τπτ και εισοδο 220V παλι εξοδο τπτ,αρα κοιταει τα ραδικια αναποδα;;;;; :Sad:

----------


## Thanos10

Οι μετασχηματιστες αυτου του ειδους δεν παθενουν τιποτα αλλου θα ειναι το προβλημα αν δεν εχεις γνωσεις για παλμοτροφοδοτκα αγορασε ενα νεο δεν ειναι ακριβο.

----------


## herctrap

8.5 βγαζει και οχι 12 για το ps2 slim

http://cgi.ebay.com/Power-Cord-Slim-...item27b3c79421

----------


## takisegio

> 8.5 βγαζει και οχι 12 για το ps2 slim
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Power-Cord-Slim-...item27b3c79421


δεν ειναι το slim ειναι το κανονικο

----------


## FILMAN

> O M/T γραφει Ν-ΤΟΙ-306 CHINA H J12 XK(ΤΟΥ εδωσα ταση εισοδου 110V eεξοδο τπτ και εισοδο 220V παλι εξοδο τπτ,αρα κοιταει τα ραδικια αναποδα;


Τι εννοείς μ'αυτό; Γιατί αρχίζω να τρομάζω...

----------


## takisegio

> Τι εννοείς μ'αυτό; Γιατί αρχίζω να τρομάζω...


οτι εχει καει -γιατι τρομαξες;;;;;;;;;;;;;; :Laugh:

----------


## thelegr

Εχουμε και λεμε... Στο σχεδιο που σου εδωσα:

Το nec2561 που ειπες πρεπει να ειναι αντισχτοιχο του ΕΤ1104
το FMB 26L αντιστοιχο του MBR1545CT
και το K2700 αντιστοιχο του P2NA60

Επισης ταση εξοδου γραφει 7.5V 2A

Απο αυτα τα στοιχεια που προκειπτουν, πολυ πιθανον να ειναι και παρομοια σχεδια... Δεν ξερω αν καποιος με αυτα τα στοιχεια μπορει να σ βοηθησει αλλα εγω δεν γνωριζω και πολλα.... μια διαπιστωση εκανα.

----------


## FILMAN

> οτι εχει καει -γιατι τρομαξες;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


Εφάρμοσες όντως 110V~ 50Hz στο πρωτεύον του παλμικού μετασχηματιστή, ή εγώ δεν κατάλαβα καλά;

----------


## takisegio

ναι του εβαλα -μα και απο την πλακετα το ιδια ταση παιρνει

----------


## FILMAN

Πες μου ότι μου κάνεις πλάκα, πραγματικά το έχω ανάγκη

----------


## thelegr

Φιλιππε, για πες μας (πραγματικα δεν ξερω) τι γινεται αν βαλεις 50 αντι για 60hz στα 110v στο παλμοτροφοδωτικο;

----------


## FILMAN

Τίποτα. Αλλά αυτό έκανε; Ή μάλλον έβαλε 110V~ κατευθείαν στο πρωτεύον του μετασχηματιστή για να τον δοκιμάσει; Γιατί αυτό έχω καταλάβει μέχρι στιγμής.

----------


## takisegio

αυτο εκανα καλα καταλαβες -εξηγησε μου

----------


## FILMAN

Ρε φίλε αυτοί οι μ/ς τροφοδοτούνται με παλμούς υψηλής συχνότητας! Όχι με 50 ή 60Hz! Το πρωτεύον τους έχει πολύ λιγότερες σπείρες και πιο χοντρό σύρμα από ότι των μετασχηματιστών χαμηλής συχνότητας - σωστό βραχυκύκλωμα για την τάση που του έδωσες!

----------


## takisegio

ΟΚ αρα το προβλημα ειναι αλλου οχι στον Μ/Τ.δεν βρισκω και σχεδιο γαμωτο..... το παλμο απο που τον παιρνει;;να ανεβασω φωτο;;

----------


## tasosmos

Μα και να ηταν αλλου με την τροφοδοσια που του εδωσες κατα πασα πιθανοτητα τον εψησες, αυτο σου λεει ο Φιλιππος παραπανω...

----------


## takisegio

δεν εκανε κατι ουτε εσκασε ουτε μυρισε καμμενο.και οι αντιστασεις των τυλιγματων ειναι ιδιες πριν τη δοκιμη

----------


## FILMAN

Πριν κάνεις οτιδήποτε μέτρα το πρωτεύον με ωμόμετρο, πόσο δείχνει;

----------


## takisegio

το πρωτευων εχει 4 συρματα και δειχνουν λιγα Ωμ

----------


## FILMAN

Τι εννοείς "4 σύρματα", και αφού είναι λίγα Ω πώς δεν έκανε μπαμ βάζοντας 110V;

----------


## andrewsweet4

λοιπον επειδη μας εχεις μπερδεψει λιγο ανεβασε καμια φωτο του πλειστεισον και του τροφοδοτικου που νομιζεις οτι εχει προβλημα, και αν μπορεις δειξε μας που εφηρμοσες την ταση 110-220 που λες...

----------


## herctrap

τα 220 που πανε μεσα στα παλμοτροφοδοτικα?

----------


## FILMAN

Ανορθώνονται από τη γέφυρα, εξομαλύνοται από τον ηλεκτρολυτικό, κόβονται από το MOSFET και μετά πάνε στο πρωτεύον.

----------


## herctrap

οποτε στο πρvτευον πανε 310 αλλα με pwm?

----------


## FILMAN

Όχι πάντα με PWM, αλλά σίγουρα πάντα διακοπτόμενα.

----------


## herctrap

και το δευτερευον τι βγαζει?

δλδ κατι * ποσοστο Pwm ( αν ειναι PWM )

----------


## thelegr

χμμμμ πολυ ενδιαφεροντα αυτα που λετε! απλως εχω μια απορια (και συγνωμη για αυτο το off-topic/ερωτηση)...

Ποια η λογικη του να παει μια ανορθωμενη ταση σε εναν μετασχηματιστη; Μπορει να ρωταω κουφα πραγματα αλλα μονο ετσι θα μαθω!

----------


## FILMAN

> και το δευτερευον τι βγαζει?
> 
> δλδ κατι * ποσοστο Pwm ( αν ειναι PWM )


Ορθογώνιους παλμούς.

----------


## thelegr

ουσιαστικα δηλαδη περνας στο πρωτευον του M/T ενα παλμικο σημα (0/1) και σου βγαζει τις ιδιες περιοδους στο δευτερευον απλα με αλλη ταση-αλλο ρευμα;

----------


## FILMAN

> χμμμμ πολυ ενδιαφεροντα αυτα που λετε! απλως εχω μια απορια (και συγνωμη για αυτο το off-topic/ερωτηση)...
> 
> Ποια η λογικη του να παει μια ανορθωμενη ταση σε εναν μετασχηματιστη; Μπορει να ρωταω κουφα πραγματα αλλα μονο ετσι θα μαθω!


Δεν πάει συνεχές στον μ/ς. Ορθογώνιοι παλμοί φτάνουν στο πρωτεύον. Ποιο είναι το πλεονέκτημα; Η συχνότητα των παλμών ελέγχεται από το τρανζίστορ ή το MOSFET ισχύος και εξαρτάται από το κύκλωμα οδήγησης. Μπορεί δηλαδή να έχει όποια τιμή θέλουμε, όχι αναγκαστικά 50 ή 60Hz. Mε μεγάλη συχνότητα, ο πυρήνας του μ/ς για δεδομένη ισχύ προκύπτει πολύ μικρότερος, από συμπαγή φερρίτη (χωρίς φύλλα, καθώς ο φερρίτης είναι μη αγώγιμος), και τα πηνία απαιτούν ελάχιστες σπείρες από όχι και πολύ λεπτό σύρμα. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι η κατασκευή του μ/ς γίνεται εύκολα, γρήγορα και φτηνά, και επίσης αυτός γίνεται μικρός και ελαφρύς. Επίσης λόγω της μεγάλης συχνότητας οι πυκνωτές στην έξοδο δεν χρειάζεται να είναι μεγάλης χωρητικότητας, άρα μικροί και φθηνοί.

----------


## FILMAN

> ουσιαστικα δηλαδη περνας στο πρωτευον του M/T ενα παλμικο σημα (0/1) και σου βγαζει τις ιδιες περιοδους στο δευτερευον απλα με αλλη ταση-αλλο ρευμα;


Ακριβώς...

----------


## takisegio

DSC00483.jpgoριστε οι φωτοDSC00484.jpg

----------


## FILMAN

Οι ασφάλειες είναι ΟΚ και οι δυο;

----------


## takisegio

ναι και το θερμιστορ

----------


## FILMAN

όταν δίνεις 110 στην πλακέτα, ο μεγάλος ηλεκτρολυτικός τί έχει στα άκρα του;

----------


## thelegr

μπορεις να πεις τι υλικα ειναι αυτα που σου σημειωσα με βελακι;DSC00483.jpg

----------


## FILMAN

Μικροί ηλεκτρολυτικοί.

----------


## herctrap

συγνωμη που ξαναρωταω

αλλα δεν θες εναν μεγαλο ηλεκτρολυτικο για να εχεις τα 310?

και αν η εξοδος σου θες να ειναι 12V ποσο υποβιβαζει ο μ/τ

δλδ με το μεγιστο duty cycle να πηγαινει 20V και με το ελαχιστο 11V

----------


## tasosmos

Θες μεγαλο σε ταση αλλα οχι σε χωρητικοτητα, πχ αυτος που φαινεται παραπανω ειναι 400V αλλα θα 'ναι <200μF.

Αυτο με την εξοδο δεν πολυεπιασα τι εννοεις αλλα γενικα ειναι αντιστοιχα με τους κανονικους μετασχηματιστες των 50Hz, οσο μεγαλυτερο λογο σπειρων εχεις τοσο μικροτερη ταση εξοδου.

----------


## thelegr

Εφοσον μιλαμε για καμια 40αρια βαττ και δεδομενου του οτι στους πυκνωτες εξομ. η χοριτικοτητα ειναι αναλογη της ισχυης δεν θες και μεγαλλο ηλεκτρολυτικο...

----------


## thelegr

γραφαμε μαζι

----------


## FILMAN

> Θες μεγαλο σε ταση αλλα οχι σε χωρητικοτητα, πχ αυτος που φαινεται παραπανω ειναι 400V αλλα θα 'ναι <200μF.


Έτσι. Και άμα έχουμε και active pfc, γίνεται και καμιά δεκαριά φορές ακόμα μικρότερος.

----------


## takisegio

> όταν δίνεις 110 στην πλακέτα, ο μεγάλος ηλεκτρολυτικός τί έχει στα άκρα του;


110V εχει στην εξοδο της γεφυρας η εισοδος ειναι 220V. o μεγαλος πυκνωτης εχει 117V. oι πυκννωτες με τα βελακια ειναι στα 50V

----------


## takisegio

στην εξοδο της γεφυρας επρεπε αν εχω 310V ενω εχω 110 -πηρα μετρηση απο αλλο.που παει το μυαλο σας;;;

PS2.gifτο σχεδιο σχεδον ταιριαζει που εστειλε ο φιλος

----------


## FILMAN

Βραχυκύκλωσε το NTC και ξαναδοκίμασε

----------


## takisegio

το εκανα τπτ δεν αλλαξε.βρηκα φτηνο τροφοδοτικο (μεταχειρισμενο) οποτε θα το βαλω.με την γεφυρα στον αερα εχω την ταση της ΔΕΗ -με την γεφυρα εχω 110 και βγαζοντας τον πυκνωτη στον αερα παλι 110.βαρεθηκα ισως ειναι ετσι κατασκευασμενα ωστε να μην επισκευαζονται ευκολα .Ευχαριστω ολους οσους ασχοληθηκαν.τα λεμε σε μελλοντικα post.........

----------


## FILMAN

Σιγά ρε φίλε. από πού δίνεις τροφοδοσία;

----------


## takisegio

απο την μπριζα
τι εννοεις;;

----------


## FILMAN

Και βάζοντας τη γέφυρα η τάση της μπριζας γίνεται 110...

----------


## takisegio

εννοω την εξοδο μεχρι τον Μ/Τ ενω το αλλο που μετρησα ειχε στον πυκνωτη 310 και στον Μ/Τ επισης το ιδιο

----------


## FILMAN

Άμα καταφέρουμε να συννενοηθούμε...

----------


## takisegio

βαζω το τροφοδοτικο στην μπριζα και εχωεκτος την γεφυρα,στα ακρα των πηνιων (που συνδεεται η γεφυρα ) εχω την ταση του δικτυου 237V.Βαζοντας την γεφυρα εχω 110 Vdc στο μεγαλο πυκνωτη.στο αλλο που μετρησα η ταση στο πυκνωτη ειναι 310Vdc. καταλαβες  τωρα;;;

----------


## thelegr

Δηλαδη οταν εβγαλες την γεφυρα, εβαλες την ταση ΔΕΗ στην εισοδο και εφτασε μεχρι την εισοδο της γεφυρας η την εβαλες μετα την γεφυρα;

----------


## FILMAN

Ρε φίλε δεν γίνεται αυτό που λες - *και* να είναι εντάξει το NTC, *και* να είναι εντάξει η ασφάλεια, *και* να είναι εντάξει τα πηνία των φίλτρων, *και* να είναι εντάξει η γέφυρα, *και* να είναι ενωμένη η πλακέτα κατευθείαν στην πρίζα...

----------


## thelegr

εγω απο αυτα που διαβασα, που ειπε δηλαδη, θεωρισα μιπως ειναι η γεφυρα καποια ιδικη γεφυρα που εχει καποιον υποβιβαστη ισως.... δεν ξερω, δεν εχω συναντησει κατι τετοιο,ουτε ξερω αν ειπα ΜΕΓΑΛΗ μπαρουφα αλλα λεω μιπως...

----------


## takisegio

> Δηλαδη οταν εβγαλες την γεφυρα, εβαλες την ταση ΔΕΗ στην εισοδο και εφτασε μεχρι την εισοδο της γεφυρας η την εβαλες μετα την γεφυρα;


ακριβως σηκωνω την γεφυρα στον αερα και το βαζω στη μπριζα εφτασε μεχρι την εισοδο της γεφυρας  βαζοντας τη γεφυρα πεφτει στα 110

----------


## FILMAN

Μέτρησες τα δυο πηνία του φίλτρου; Πρέπει το καθένα να μετράει σχεδόν βραχυκύκλωμα. Ή γεφύρωσε τα άκρα του καθενός και δοκίμασε. Πρόσεχε, μια λάθος σύνδεση εκεί θα βραχυκυκλώσει τα 220!

----------


## takisegio

δεν μετραει βραχυκυκλωμα 22Ωμ(με την γεφυρα στον αερα)

----------


## FILMAN

Είναι *πάρα πολλά*, γεφύρωσε τα άκρα του κάθε πηνίου και δοκίμασε αν δουλεύει το τροφοδοτικό

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Είναι *πάρα πολλά*, γεφύρωσε τα άκρα του κάθε πηνίου και δοκίμασε αν δουλεύει το τροφοδοτικό



Φίλιππε , δεν ξέρω αν έχεις υπ'όψιν το συγκεκριμένο κύκλωμα (εγώ όχι), αλλά *δεν το προτείνω* γιατί  δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να αυξηθεί η αντίσταση πηνίου και μάλλον πρέπει  να είναι πηνίο  παλμοτροφοδοτικού γι'αυτό έχει 110 kαι το πιθανότερο να  πάρει στο χέρι γέφυρα και τρανζίστορ

----------


## spiroscfu

> Είναι *πάρα πολλά*, γεφύρωσε τα άκρα του κάθε πηνίου και δοκίμασε αν δουλεύει το τροφοδοτικό


Εφόσον έβγαλε την γέφυρα και δεν φαίνονται σκασμένη η πυκνωτές από το παθητικό pfc (ας το πούμε έτσι) δεν υπάρχει κατανάλωση και 200Ω να μέτραγε πάλι θα έπρεπε να μετρήσει 220 κάτι άλλο θα συμβαίνει.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Τώρα είδα το σχέδιο αλλά αν έφταιγε η μεγάλη αντίσταση του φίλτρου* δεν θα έβρισκε 220 στην είσοδο της γέφυρας. Ίσως είναι ανοιχτό το ένα σκέλος της γέφυρας και μειωμένη η χωρητικότητα του πυκνωτή.

* ή το NTC

----------


## takisegio

η βλαβη βρεθηκε το ic FA 5515 αλλα δεν υπαρχει (εδω στην επαρχια).βρηκα καινουργιο ΟΕΜ με 12 ευρωπουλα οποτε ΤΕΛΟΣ η ταλαιπωρια.Για να δω τη σωστη ταση επρεπε και η γεφυρα να ειναι στον αερα και το θερμιστορ

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν μας τα λες καλάααααααααααα.........

----------


## thelegr

γιατι δεν μας τα λεει καλα;

----------


## gcreator

Από τη στιγμή που καινούριο παλμοτροφοδοτικό για ps2 έχει κάτω από 20ευρώ για ποιο λόγο να δώσεις 12Ε για αυτό το ολοκληρωμένο, το οποίο και πιθανόν να  μην φτέει?

----------


## spiroscfu

> η βλαβη βρεθηκε το ic FA 5515 αλλα δεν υπαρχει (εδω στην επαρχια).βρηκα καινουργιο ΟΕΜ με 12 ευρωπουλα οποτε ΤΕΛΟΣ η ταλαιπωρια.Για να δω τη σωστη ταση επρεπε και η γεφυρα να ειναι στον αερα και το θερμιστορ


Αυτό απλά δεν γίνεται

----------


## Nemmesis

το εχασα το θεμα... ναι η βλαβη βρεθηκε... απο εκει που δεν ηξερες πως ειναι οι πυκνωτες και εδινες 110V κατευθειαν πανω στην μετασχηματιστη κατεληξες τι φταιει...  καλα... 

παντος μια απορια μου γεννιεται???? τα 110V που τα βρισκεις??????????

αντε και ευχομαι να δουλεψει το ps με το νεο τροφοδοτικο... 

υ.γ : κανε καμια ασφαλεια ζωης... μακρια απο εμας αλλα με αυτα που ακουω.....

----------


## Nemmesis

> η βλαβη βρεθηκε το ic FA 5515 αλλα δεν υπαρχει (εδω στην επαρχια).βρηκα καινουργιο ΟΕΜ με 12 ευρωπουλα οποτε ΤΕΛΟΣ η ταλαιπωρια.Για να δω τη σωστη ταση επρεπε και η γεφυρα να ειναι στον αερα και το θερμιστορ


και που μετρουσες την ταση?? στο φις με τα 220???

----------


## gcreator

ΧΑΧΑΧΑ! :Lol: 
ΑΜΑΝ ρε Παναγιώτη τον πήρες από τα μουτρα!!!

----------


## takisegio

> Αυτό απλά δεν γίνεται


και ομως.......

----------


## takisegio

> το εχασα το θεμα... ναι η βλαβη βρεθηκε... απο εκει που δεν ηξερες πως ειναι οι πυκνωτες και εδινες 110V κατευθειαν πανω στην μετασχηματιστη κατεληξες τι φταιει... καλα... 
> 
> παντος μια απορια μου γεννιεται???? τα 110V που τα βρισκεις??????????
> 
> αντε και ευχομαι να δουλεψει το ps με το νεο τροφοδοτικο... 
> υ.γ : κανε καμια ασφαλεια ζωης... μακρια απο εμας αλλα με αυτα που ακουω.....


τα 110 τα βρισκω στην εξοδο της γεφυρας και στα ακρα του πυκνωτη. το νεο τροφοδοτικο ηρθε και λειτουργει το μηχανημα κανονικα!!!!!Οσο για ασφαλεια ζωης ειχα ΑΣΠΙΣ ΠΡΟΝΟΙΑ KAI.......περιμενω να αποζημιωθω!!!!!!!!!

----------


## spiroscfu

> η βλαβη βρεθηκε το ic FA 5515 αλλα δεν υπαρχει (εδω στην επαρχια).βρηκα καινουργιο ΟΕΜ με 12 ευρωπουλα οποτε ΤΕΛΟΣ η ταλαιπωρια.Για να δω τη σωστη ταση επρεπε και η γεφυρα να ειναι στον αερα και το θερμιστορ





> Αυτό απλά δεν γίνεται





> και ομως.......


Παναγιώτη δεν το είπα για να σε προσβάλω απλά δεν γίνεται για τους παρακάτω λόγους.
1. Αν βγάλεις το ntc κόβεις την παροχή των 220v.
2. Αν η γέφυρα σου έκανε πτώση τάσης από τα  310VDC στα 110VDC τότε θα είχαν αποκτήσει μεγαλύτερη αντίσταση η το ntc η το πηνίο.
3. Αν το πηνίο και το ntc ήταν οκ τότε για να γίνει αυτή η πτώση τάσης κάπου θα υπήρχε βραχυκύκλωμα που θα σου έκαιγε την ασφάλεια με την μία.

----------


## takisegio

να σου τη στειλω βουρλισμενε;;;; :Smile: ( με την καλη εννοια ε)

----------


## spiroscfu

Η βλάβη σου πρέπει να ήταν απλή αρχικά, με την τάση που έδωσες όμως στο μ/σ την έκανες ποιο σύνθετη και μάλλον ασύμφορη αν θέλεις να σε βοηθήσω να το πάμε από την αρχή, αν είναι οκ ο μ/σ τροφοδοσίας.
Ένας αρχικός έλεγχος που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να μετρήσεις ωμικά τα δυο πρωτεύων τυλίγματα.
Στο πρώτο που μπαίνουν και βγαίνουν τα 310VDC, και το δεύτερο της ανάδρασης, αυτά τα δυο πρέπει να έχουν πολύ μικρή αντίσταση μερικά ωμ και αναμεταξύ τους άπειρη.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Παναγιώτη, τόσοι στο λένε, ξαναδιάβασε τα γραφόμενα σου, δες και το σχέδιο και θα καταλάβεις.

----------


## takisegio

τα 220 περνανε απο τα 2 φιλτρα και ανορθωνονται απο τη γεφυρα.τι ταση πρεπςι να εχω στη γεφυρα;;;ο Μ/Τ ειναι σε αλλη βαθμιδα-κοιταξτε τη φωτο

----------


## klik

> τα 220 περνανε απο τα 2 φιλτρα και ανορθωνονται απο τη γεφυρα.τι ταση πρεπςι να εχω στη γεφυρα;;;...


Περίπου 300V

Είσαι σίγουρος ότι αλλάζεις στο πολύμετρο σου απο DC Volt σε AC Volt την κλίμακα μέτρησης και μετράς τα 220,110 κλπ;

----------


## takisegio

> Περίπου 300V
> 
> Είσαι σίγουρος ότι αλλάζεις στο πολύμετρο σου απο DC Volt σε AC Volt την κλίμακα μέτρησης και μετράς τα 220,110 κλπ;


ναι εννοειται-τοτε γιατι εχω 110 (και με καινουργια γεφυρα);;;;;

----------


## klik

> ναι εννοειται-τοτε γιατι εχω 110 (και με καινουργια γεφυρα);;;;;


αυτό είναι πρόβλημα συνενόησης  :Wink:  μεταξύ εσένα που εκτελείς ενέργειες και σε εμάς που προσπαθούμε να μαντέψουμε!

----------


## takisegio

ΑΠΟΡΙΑ εχω!!!!τι μπορει να φταιει;;;;(με την γεφυρα στον αερα εχω 110)

----------


## herctrap

ποια λες γεφυρα?

----------


## klik

Και τι εννοείς "στον αέρα"; Που μετράς (ακίδες); Σε τι κλίμακα στο πολύμετρο; 
Βάλε και καμιά φωτογραφία να έχουμε ένα κοινό σημείο αναφοράς.

----------


## spiroscfu

Παναγιώτη κάνε άλλη μια μέτρηση 
Στο in της γέφυρας (στα δυο ~ ) με το πολύμετρο σε κλίμακα 750 V *AC*
Και στην έξοδό της (+ -) με το πολύμετρο σε κλίμακα 1000 V *DC*
και πες μας τη έδειξε το πολύμετρο.

----------


## takisegio

στο in εχω 237 ~(δηλαδη οτι και στην μπριζα) και στην εξοδο 110VDC.

----------


## spiroscfu

Αν έχεις 220 ac στην είσοδο και 110 dc στην έξοδο τότε μπορεί να μην γίνεται εξομάλυνση από τον μεγάλο πυκνωτή, άλλαξε τον   
αφού είδη έχεις δοκιμάσει και άλλη γέφυρα (μήπως η παλιά είχε κάποιο ανοιχτό διοδάκη)

----------


## FILMAN

Δηλαδή να χάλασε *και* μια δίοδος της γέφυρας (και μάλιστα να άνοιξε ενώ συνήθως βραχυκυκλώνουν) *και* να έχασε τελείως τη χωρητικότητά του ο πυκνωτής εξομάλυνσης; Να μην το πω θαύμα, να το πω αδύνατον;

Κάτι δεν μας λέει καλά ο φίλος Τάκης...

----------


## takisegio

διοδακια της γεφυρας αλλαγμενα ο πυκνωτης εξομαλυνσης οκ οποτε τι γινεται;;;;εχω αρχισει να αισθανομαι μ,,,,,,,,,τα 110 .

----------


## spiroscfu

με μπέρδεψες έχει διοδάκια η γέφυρα, των πυκνωτή των μέτρησες.

----------


## takisegio

> με μπέρδεψες έχει διοδάκια η γέφυρα, των πυκνωτή των μέτρησες.


η γεφυρα εχει 4 διοδακια και με η χωρις τον πυκνωτη εχω 110

----------


## FILMAN

ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΛΕΜΕ.

----------


## spiroscfu

Βρε παναγιώτη βάλε μια photo και σημείωσε τα σημεία που παίρνεις της μετρήσης.

----------


## thelegr

Μην εξαπτεσαι φιλε φιλιππε, μπορει ο φιλος μας η να μην μετραει κατι σωστα η να υπαρχει οντως ενα "θαυμα"  :Smile: ...


Αν θες φιλε μου, ανεβασε φωτο την ωρα που μετρας, να δουμε που, και τι μετρας ετσι ωστε να σταματησει αυτο το γινεται δεν γινεται, να δουμε αν κανεις κατι λαθος και να βρουμε τολος παντων μια λυση!

----------


## thelegr

Το ιδιο σκευτηκαμε  :Lol:

----------


## takisegio

το μεσημερι που θα ειμαι σπιτι

----------


## FILMAN

Δηλαδή κάνεις αυτό, και το πάνω βολτόμετρο δείχνει 230VAC ενώ το κάτω δείχνει 110VDC είτε με, είτε χωρίς τον πυκνωτή.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Μέτρα στην έξοδο της γέφυρας αλλά το όργανο σε κλίμακα AC Αν βρεις τάση άλλαξε τον πυκνωτή

Fίλιππε σε βλέπω ορεξάτο

----------


## FILMAN

Έλα μωρέ, δεν θα τον σκοτώσω κιόλας τον άνθρωπο! Μόνο το κεφάλι θα του πάρω!  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Το πάνω ή το κάτω???   :W00t:

----------


## FILMAN

Ντροπή σου Αποστόλη.

----------


## thelegr

Χεχεχεχε..... Ελιωσα!!!!! Οταν μετρισει ο φιλος μας να μας πει τι βρηκε και να αφησετε το ΠΑΝΩ κεφαλι (αυτο με τα ματια) στην ησυχια του να μπορει να δεις τις μετρισεις που κανει  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Μήπως "άπλωσε" και στη γέφυρα το χέρι του το ΔΝΤ ?????   :Crying:

----------


## spiroscfu

> Έτσι. Και άμα έχουμε και active pfc, γίνεται και καμιά δεκαριά φορές ακόμα μικρότερος.



φίλιππε μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις γιατί δεν συμβαίνει αυτό που λες στο τροφοδοτικό ενός lcd μάρκας sony αλλά και σε άλλες πολλές.

'Όπως βλέπεις έχει active pfc και για πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης έχει 360μf, αν θέλεις σε παρακαλώ βοήθησε με να το καταλάβω.

----------


## spiroscfu

Σε ποιο παλιά αντιπαράθεση μας http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=56002
με άφησες να αναρωτιέμαι, λογικά όπως τα λες πρέπει να είναι αλλά γιατί δεν το βλέπουμε στην πράξη

----------


## FILMAN

Πιθανές εξηγήσεις:

1) Υπολογισμός για επάρκεια σε πολλές χαμένες περιόδους της τάσης του δικτύου
2) Χαμηλή συχνότητα μεταγωγής του MOSFET του συστήματος του active PFC
3) Τροφοδοτικό μεγάλης ισχύος

----------


## spiroscfu

Το τροφοδοτικό αυτό είναι από 32 και 40αρα lcd με κατανάλωση περίπου απο 100 μέχρι 150watt
o μ/σ είναι αρκετά μικρός δεν νομίζω να δουλεύει με μικρή συχνότητα

----------


## spiroscfu

> Το τροφοδοτικό αυτό είναι από 32 και 40αρα lcd με κατανάλωση περίπου απο 100 μέχρι 150watt
> o *μ/σ* είναι αρκετά μικρός δεν νομίζω να δουλεύει με μικρή συχνότητα


λάθος, το πηνίο είναι αρκετά μικρό

----------


## thelegr

Εγω παντως βρε παιδια ακομα προσπαθω να καταλαβω πως ακριβως λειτουργει το smps..... Ξερετε, το μυαλο μου ειναι ντιζελομηχανη.... αργει να παρει αλλα αν παρει... δεν σταματαει (ουτε οταν αυτο χρειαζεται  :Rolleyes:  :Unsure: )

Μιπως εχει καποιος την ευγενη καλοσυνη να μου εξιγησει 5 πραγματακια απλα να τα καταλαβω και η ντιζελομηχανη μου;;; Μην ανοιγω και αλλο θεμα μιας που γινεται γενικη κουβεντα πανω στα παλμοτροφοδωτικα...

----------


## τ-ρεχ

tha paris ena polimetro k tha metrisis tis asfalioantistasis pou mpori na einai apo 10om mexri k 100om konta sta chip k konta sta telika exodou fet i mosfet exodou tha metrisis k ayta an exis logika braxikikloma se ayta tha exis kameni asfalia  to deytero poy tha kitaxis einai oi piknotes me megali tasi litourgias antikatestisetoys an xriazetai

----------


## thelegr

Φιλε μου σε παρακαλω (παρακαλουμε δηλαδη) Επεξεργασου το μηνυμα σου και γραφε με ελληνικους χαρακτηρες... Αν δεν εχεις ελληνικο πληκρολογιο η οτι αλλο που δεν στο επιτρεπει η εχεις δυσκολιες με ορθογραφιες και τετοια οριστε... εδω (GreekLish to greek)... Στο λεω φιλικα γιατι αν το παρει χαμπαρι ο moutoulos η καποιος αλλος συντονιστης θα γινει της μουρλης... :W00t:   :Lol: 

Φιλικα Ανδρεας

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Ανδρέα,
Με πολύ απλά λόγια ανορθώνουμε τα 230ν/50ΗΖ (γέφυρα + πυκνωτής) και τροφοδοτούμε ένα κύκλωμα ταλαντωτή(υπάρχουν πολλές παραλλαγές) σχετικά μεγάλης συχνότητας πχ 100ΚΗΖ ο οποίος τροφοδοτεί μετασχηματιστή και από το δευτερεύων παίρνουμε από τα ανάλογα τυλίγματα τις τάσεις πού θέλουμε, μια απ'αυτές ανατροφοδοτεί τον ταλαντωτή για σταθεροποίηση/προστασία
Πλεονεκτήματα λόγω της μεγάλης συχνότητας έχουμε μικρούς πυκνωτές ανόρθωσης, μικρό μετ/τή, καλύτερη σταθεροποίση.

----------


## thelegr

Δηλαδη αυτο το ολοκληρωμενο εχει αυτη την λειτουργια (του ταλαντωτη); Αυτο μου θυμιζει ουσιαστικα DC/DC Converter... Και μετα η σταθεροποιηση πως γινεται; Γραμμικα; Και επισης δεν εχω καταλαβει αυτο με τον διακοπτη/τρανζιστορ/φετ η οτι αλλο ειναι.... Που ακριβως χρησιμευει; Ανοιγοκλεινει την τροφοδωσια; και αν ναι γιατι; να δημιουργισει παλμο να παει στον μ/τ φερρητη;

Σας βομβαρδησα εεε;

----------


## spiroscfu

π.χ. το τρέχων του θέματος
PS2.gif

τα 220vac πάνε στην γέφυρα ανορθώνονται, εξομαλύνονται  από τον C1 και γίνονται 310vdc μετα αυτά πάνε στο πρωτεύον του μ/σ, πιν 1,3 η άλλη άκρη του μ/σ πάει στο drain του Q1 όπου το source γειώνεται.
Έτσι τώρα αν παρει έναν παλμό στην πύλη το Q1 θα βραχυκυκλώσει και θα αφήσει ρεύμα να περάσει από μέσα του, αφού όμως είναι σε σειρά το πρωτεύων του μ/σ θα περάσει και από αυτόν με αποτέλεσμα μια ηλεκτρομαγνητική δύναμη απο το μ/σ που θα μετατραπεί σαν τάση στα δευτερεύων τυλίγματα.
Οι παλμοί δημιουργούνται από το smps(*S*witch *M*ode *P*ower *S*upply) controller IC1,
ο smps controller παίρνει τάση από τα 220 (D1), έλεγχο ρεύματος (ευαισθησία) από την αντίσταση γείωσης του fet R8, από το τύλιγμα της ανάδρασης σε συνεργασία με το photo coupler (IC2) ελέγχει την τάση εξόδου .
και τέλος υπάρχει και το παθητικό κυκλωμα που ελέγχει τις αυτεπαγωγές 
του μ/σ για την προστασία του fet.

----------


## spiroscfu

Το διόρθωσα.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Μετά την ανόρθωση δικτύου είναι DC/DC μετατροπέας.
Ο μετ/τής θέλει AC ή διακοπτόμενο.

----------


## spiroscfu

DC σε τετραγωνικούς παλμούς, ο μ/σ παίρνει διακοπτόμενο

----------


## thelegr

και αν εβλεπα και το συνημμενο θα ηταν ακομα καλυτερα :P... Σε γενικες γραμες ομως ψιλοκαταλαβα τι εννοεις πλιν τα της αναδρασης και αυτο με τις αυτεπαγωγες (ναι, ειμαι σκραπας  :Crying:  )

----------


## Thanos10

Μπορεις να φιαξεις ενα μονος βασισμενο πανω στο TOP224 ευκολα και οικονομικα αλλα μπορεις να αγορασεις και ενα ετοιμο.
Προσφατα εχω κατασκευασει για καποιες δουλειες.

----------


## spiroscfu

Αποστόλη τη έγινε μας έχεις αφήσει με την απορία?

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Τι απορία Σπύρο, όταν αυξάνει η τάση στο 2/ον να μειώνεται η οδήγηση στο πρωτεύων και αντίστροφα, ώστε να διατηρείται σταθερή τάση.

----------


## spiroscfu

> Τι απορία Σπύρο, όταν αυξάνει η τάση στο 2/ον να μειώνεται η οδήγηση στο πρωτεύων και αντίστροφα, ώστε να διατηρείται σταθερή τάση.


Αποστόλη σου ζητώ συγνώμη, έκανα λάθος. :Rolleyes: 
Εννοούσα τον παναγιώτη σχετικά με το τροφοδοτικό.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Αποστόλη σου ζητώ συγνώμη, έκανα λάθος.
> Εννοούσα τον παναγιώτη σχετικά με το τροφοδοτικό.


Απόρισα και εγώ με την απορία σου!

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Αποστόλη σου ζητώ συγνώμη, έκανα λάθος.
> Εννοούσα τον παναγιώτη σχετικά με το τροφοδοτικό.


Απόρισα και εγώ με την απορία σου!



ΥΓ Μάλλον φοβάται για το κεφάλι του.

----------


## spiroscfu

> Απόρισα και εγώ με την απορία σου!
> 
> 
> 
> ΥΓ Μάλλον φοβάται για το κεφάλι του.


Δίκιο έχεις που απόρησες (και μάλιστα διπλά)!!
Τώρα για το υστερόγραφο σου, δεν ξέρω σε ποιο κεφάλι αναφέρεσαι   :hahahha:

----------

